# Intel Wi-Fi AX201 Bluetooth



## Zar Marco (Today at 3:08 AM)

Hi all, I've wifi/bluetooth of title.

```
┌[zar_marco@beastiegram] [/dev/pts/1]
└[~]> inxi -NE
Network:
  Device-1: Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX201 driver: iwlwifi
Bluetooth:
  Message: No bluetooth data found.
```


I had verify if module was active and this is response: 

```
┌[zar_marco@beastiegram] [/dev/pts/1]
└[~]> sudo kldload ng_ubt
Password:
kldload: can't load ng_ubt: module already loaded or in kernel
```

i modified /etc/rc.conf with ng_ubt_load="YES", but when if I try to start the service I have:

```
┌[zar_marco@beastiegram] [/dev/pts/1]
└[~]> sudo service bluetooth start
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unsupported device:
```

So I don't know how can I proceed


----------



## jbo (Today at 3:25 AM)

The AX201 is a relatively recent piece of hardware (at least from a FreeBSD point of view). As of today, even WiFi works only very limited on that car using the new iwlwifi driver (which is essentially the linux driver running via linuxkpi). For example, it still only runs in 802.11b/g/n and resume/suspend doesn't work.

You might want to reach out to bz@ over at the wireless mailing list as he's working on the iwlwifi driver. Maybe he can share some details on the efforts required to get bluetooth up and running (which will most likely require a fair amount of development work I assume).

Writing drivers for these modern cards has become increasingly difficult. Partly because they get every more complex in nature which requires more complex knowledge and more manpower to implement but mainly because they contain lots of proprietary tech which is only accessible via NDA and implicitly to the "more powerful" players.
The ongoing efforts of iwlwifi is, as far as I understood (don't quote me on that) largely to "bypass" these issues by "simply" running the corresponding Linux drivers provided by the manufactures (in this case Intel).


----------



## Alain De Vos (58 minutes ago)

What's the output of :

```
cat /var/log/messages | grep -i ubt
```

Try  eg,

```
service bluetooth start ubt0
```


----------

